# Twins all grown up--one thin, one BBW



## ManOWar (Feb 3, 2007)

*A friend told me today she found her high school buds---identical twins---on MySpace. When she knew them they were both the same size---not thin, but average. Now, 12 years later, one is a semi-pro kick boxer, married with with two kids. The other is also married with two children, but has gained "at least" 100 pounds, according to my friend. 

She said it's wild to see them together because you can get a real idea what the big one would look like if she lost weight or what the thin one would look like if she gained 100 pounds.

I was too polite to stop my friend and demand the names and the URL of the MySpace web page, but the thought made me smile---seeing the two together.

I would love to see them in a photo spread in bikinis or sumpin'---one twin a tight, toned form, every muscle developed---

and the other a womanly pillow of flesh, 100 extra pounds of hanging, delicious fat.

Sweet...I can dream...*


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 3, 2007)

for the sake of every FA on dims, it is your solem duty to find at least one picture of them standing next to one another.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 5, 2007)

...and in underwear.


----------



## Emma (Feb 5, 2007)

Zoom said:


> ...and in underwear.



Eating cake..


----------



## Blackbean (Feb 5, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Eating cake..


German Chocolate Cake


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2007)

Blackbean said:


> German Chocolate Cake



without a fork.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> without a fork.



With a feedbag. Whooooooooooa Nellie!


----------



## heyyou7506 (Feb 5, 2007)

at a buffet


----------



## Emma (Feb 5, 2007)

Blackbean said:


> German Chocolate Cake



you vill eat my german chocolate cake. You VILL eat it, you VILL like it, YOU VILL ASK FOR MORE!


----------



## GPL (Feb 5, 2007)

in too tight clothes...
.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 5, 2007)

feeding it to each other?


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> feeding it to each other?



naked

(but somehow still wearing too-tight clothes. or maybe too-tight skin?)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 6, 2007)

come on manowar, dont let us down!!! its been two days, where dem pics at?


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 6, 2007)

and nice big glass of milk to wash it all down


----------



## Canadian (Feb 6, 2007)

With someone doing a backflip in the background, because that kind of stuff is coool.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 6, 2007)

Also have Morgan Freeman do the feeder commentary because I don't know about but when I think of two chicks feeding each other cake I think Morgan Freeman.


----------



## ManOWar (Feb 6, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> come on manowar, dont let us down!!! its been two days, where dem pics at?



*Life is not a pic-nic! *


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 6, 2007)

Why do I see this becoming the next Budweiser ad campaign for 2008? Just insert all the basic components necessary for a successful Superbowl Commercial, like FedEx did.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 6, 2007)

ManOWar said:


> *Life is not a pic-nic! *



oh i know. just having a little fun busting your chops.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

FA Punk said:


> Also have Morgan Freeman do the feeder commentary because I don't know about but when I think of two chicks feeding each other cake I think Morgan Freeman.



This thread is my secret favorite right now. Shhh...don't tell the others.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> This thread is my secret favorite right now. Shhh...don't tell the others.



i'm telling. unless you shove a pie down my panties.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm telling. unless you shove a pie down my panties.



lemon meringue?


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> lemon meringue?



The panties don't care, man, the panties don't care.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 7, 2007)

Come on dude! Is someone going to shove a pie down somebody's pants or what?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Let's focus on the twins. What Jes and I do in our spare time is tangential.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2007)

FA Punk said:


> Come on dude! Is someone going to shove a pie down somebody's pants or what?



I'm pretty sure there's at least a couple of Three Stooges films like that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> What Jes and I do in our spare time is tangential.



We all have our little hobbies. I don't judge.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 7, 2007)

How _do_ you tangenitals, anyway? Nude beach? Sunbed? Or just the *ahem* occasional brown crayon?


----------



## AppreSheAte (Feb 8, 2007)

twins - one baking, one eating lemon meringue pies...

wonder if activistgirl likes meringue pies?

sounds like jes does.

what do panties have to do with pies?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Zoom said:


> How _do_ you tangenitals, anyway? Nude beach? Sunbed? Or just the *ahem* occasional brown crayon?



I could tell you, but Jes and I would have to kill you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> twins - one baking, one eating lemon meringue pies...
> 
> wonder if activistgirl likes meringue pies?
> 
> ...



My views on Meringue are not appropriate for this forum (check your rep message).

Panties and pies are like kittens and internet pictures: perfect combinations.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> what do panties have to do with pies?



How can you even ask this question? Has Dimensions taught you NOTHING?!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 8, 2007)

Zoom said:


> How _do_ you tangenitals, anyway? Nude beach? Sunbed? Or just the *ahem* occasional brown crayon?



George Hamilton's patented tan in a bottle and other similar products.


----------



## lonelyfa (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 12, 2007)

YAR! I CONCUR! USELESS!

-Tychondarova


----------

